# holster opinions for carry



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

looking for some holster opinions for carry. not sure what i want just yet. want to see what everyone else is using, likes dislikes.


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a cheapie IWB Blackhawk I use when wearing sweat pants and such and I also have an mtac when wearing pants/jeans. I really like that. It fits nice, and does not print.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 9, 2013)

Went to the gun show today. Freaking madhouse. I still can't find one I like. Mtac is up there on the list. Need to take .mmy gun in on the trip.


----------

